# Cajun Seasoning ("Essence")



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's the recipe'! Find a bulk spice store in your area. Adjust the quantities up if you so desire. It doesn't spoil, after all! You'll find this is MUCH cheaper than buying it at the store already made up. Great on anything!!! You can lessen the salt or eliminate it entirely if you want.

*Essence (Emeril's Creole Seasoning):*
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme 
Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container. 
Yield: about 2/3 cup


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks! I have some Tilapia fillets thawing out in the fridge for dinner tonight. I think my wife has all these spices in the cabinet so I'll make some Essence up and see how it does.

G



sprtsracer said:


> Here's the recipe'! Find a bulk spice store in your area. Adjust the quantities up if you so desire. It doesn't spoil, after all! You'll find this is MUCH cheaper than buying it at the store already made up. Great on anything!!! You can lessen the salt or eliminate it entirely if you want.
> 
> *Essence (Emeril's Creole Seasoning):*
> 2 tablespoons salt
> ...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

GregL said:


> Thanks! I have some Tilapia fillets thawing out in the fridge for dinner tonight. I think my wife has all these spices in the cabinet so I'll make some Essence up and see how it does.
> 
> G


Trust me...It's damn good!!! Try it...you'll like it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i use this a lot for blackening and it works well


----------

